# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çuna, a ua dini vlerën femrave shqiptare?

## Albo

Kush tha qe ne portalin e forumit duhet te hapen vetem tema serioze?! Kjo teme besoj se do jete shume e dashur per shume nga ju, por me vjen keq tu informoj se vetem anetaret e seksit mashkull mund te marrin pjese. Forumi mbledh njerez te grupmoshave te ndryshme, kryesisht te rinj, te martuar, me femije, te martuar me te huaj, te dashuruar, te fejuar, etj. etj.

Pyetja qe kam per meshkujt e forumit eshte se a i vleresoni sa duhet nenat, motrat, te dashurat, shoqet, bashkeatdhetaret shqiptare?

A ua dini vleren me nje fjale?

Tregohuni te sinqerte.
Albo

----------


## DeuS

Nese kerkon pergjigje te sinqerte dhe e bazuar ne experiencen time te shkurter , pergjigja ime eshte : ...Jashtzakonisht shume...

Per nenat besoj se do isha shume i varfer ne fjalor per te pershkruar imazhin e tyre tek ne.

Por nje gje dua te them : Kush ulet dhe i puth kembet nenes,..te jete i sigurte qe sapo ka puthur pragun e parajses !

Persa i perket femres ne pergjithesi eshte e veshtire te japesh nje vleresim absolut por sidoqofte vleresimi anon shume nga pozitivja. Menyra se si femra shqiptare eshte edukuar, brumosur dhe rritur ne ambjentet familjare tregon nje ndryshim te dukshem me kulturat e tjera ne bote. Respekti me i madh karshi burrit, devotshmeria qe tregojne per familjen, nenshtrimi i nje jete te rregullt dhe te bazuar ne normat dhe traditat shqiptare te cilat kurre nuk shprehin fanatizem po te dish ti interpretosh bukur, e ben femren shqiptare te jete me e vleresuar se kushdo femren tjeter ne bote. Eshte per te ardhur keq qe femrat shqiptare jane abuzuar shume here nga opinioni dhe mundesia te tyre per tu ingranuar me jeten shoqerore ka ndenjur e shtypur per nje periudhe te gjate kohe por besoj se tani shume gjera po ndryshojne dhe femra eshte me e liberalizuar dhe ka me shume te drejta se perpara por kjo nuk do te thote qe brumi dhe kultura familjare e trasheguar prej shekujsh do ti venitet.
I vleresoj shume dhe mund te them qe kam bredhur pak vende ne bote por veshtire te njohesh femra me aq lezet sa shqiptaret.

Persa i perket ..modernizimit.. te femres apo ..emancipimit.. kam degjuar qe ka dale pak ne pah nje zhvillim i menjehershem tek brezat e reja dhe shume hapa pernjeheresh jane hedhur. E keqja eshte se mentaliteti dhe syri i papare i njerezve con ne nje pike te tille.

 Dikur vuanim nga miopia morale, kurse tani prezantohemi me dylbi.

Nje keshille do i jepja te gjitha vajzave :

Te modernizohesh duhet te dish dhe te kesh kulturen e duhur dhe jo duke u munduar te kopjosh te tjeret.......shume nga ne e kerkojme modernen me padurim.....por duke u nxituar ABUZOJME me te.

----------


## Esperanca

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *Nese kerkon pergjigje te sinqerte dhe e bazuar ne experiencen time te shkurter , pergjigja ime eshte : ...Jashtzakonisht shume...
> 
> Per nenat besoj se do isha shume i varfer ne fjalor per te pershkruar imazhin e tyre tek ne.
> 
> Por nje gje dua te them : Kush ulet dhe i puth kembet nenes,..te jete i sigurte qe sapo ka puthur pragun e parajses !
> 
> Persa i perket femres ne pergjithesi eshte e veshtire te japesh nje vleresim absolut por sidoqofte vleresimi anon shume nga pozitivja. Menyra se si femra shqiptare eshte edukuar, brumosur dhe rritur ne ambjentet familjare tregon nje ndryshim te dukshem me kulturat e tjera ne bote. Respekti me i madh karshi burrit, devotshmeria qe tregojne per familjen, nenshtrimi i nje jete te rregullt dhe te bazuar ne normat dhe traditat shqiptare te cilat kurre nuk shprehin fanatizem po te dish ti interpretosh bukur, e ben femren shqiptare te jete me e vleresuar se kushdo femren tjeter ne bote. Eshte per te ardhur keq qe femrat shqiptare jane abuzuar shume here nga opinioni dhe mundesia te tyre per tu ingranuar me jeten shoqerore ka ndenjur e shtypur per nje periudhe te gjate kohe por besoj se tani shume gjera po ndryshojne dhe femra eshte me e liberalizuar dhe ka me shume te drejta se perpara por kjo nuk do te thote qe brumi dhe kultura familjare e trasheguar prej shekujsh do ti venitet.
> I vleresoj shume dhe mund te them qe kam bredhur pak vende ne bote por veshtire te njohesh femra me aq lezet sa shqiptaret.
> ...



Me pelqeve si i pershkruajte femrat shqipo. Po ska asgje te keqe me modernizimin.  Eshte e rendesishme qe femrat mos te jetojne ne erresire dhe ne pushtimin e meshkujve.

----------


## Elti...

me pelqeu shkrimi Wolf power e jam dakorte me te (dhe nje vote te mire prej meje).

E per sa i perket Esperances:
jemi dakorte qe ju te modernizoheni e te keni te drejtat e juaja familjare por te mos harroni kulturen shqiptare qe te dilni para burrit jo sepse jam mashkull por sepse nuk me duket gje e bukur qe te komandoj nje femer ne familje, ne familjen tende si eshte?

Me respekt Toni

----------


## Pogradecari

Çuna, a ua dini vlerën femrave shqiptare?
nuk eshte e dhe aq e thjeshte pergjigja por ne pergjithesi njesoj jane
Floke gjata e mendje ......por jam dakord me mendimin e atij Ujkut femrat shqiptare 
kane me shume gjera pozitive
por duhet ta dime qe nuk eshte pozitive ajo qe vertet eshte pozitive por eshte pozitive 
ajo qe me duket mua si "shqiptar" e drejte.

----------


## shkodrane82

Wolf Power se dija se nga nje ujk do dilnin kaq fjale te ngrohta
edhe me domethenie...BRAVO!!

----------


## Zymyli

Femra shqiptare e ka care rrugen e historise me fshese dhe shtupe ne dore.
Dua te them se e rrespektoj femren shqiptare. Ne shumicen e rasteve ato jan mjaft inteligjente dhe simpatike. Dicka qe me ka bere pershtypje eshte se jan shume mendjemdhoja, por ket mund ta thuash per te dy sexet. 
Wolf power ! shkrim i bukur. E merito i vote nga ana ime.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Zymyli_ 
> *Femra shqiptare e ka care rrugen e historise me fshese dhe shtupe ne dore.
> *


Nje pjese te rruges se historise ashtu e ka çare , vertet... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shmeki

_"Te modernizohesh duhet te dish dhe te kesh kulturen e duhur dhe jo duke u munduar te kopjosh te tjeret.......shume nga ne e kerkojme modernen me padurim.....por duke u nxituar ABUZOJME me te."_ 

*Wolfo....paqim shum meshkuj si ti....,mjaftojn vetem ketë qe e ke shkruarë  për ata q'e kuptojnë!*

----------


## bledbeld

Te flasesh per femrat shqiptare (ose me sakte per shumicen e tyre) do te thote te flasesh per vajzat/grate/nenat me te mira ne bote. Vleresoj gjithshka persa i perket bukurise, zgjuarsise, mikpritjes, respektit, nderit, dashamiresise etj etj. 
Nga goja ime dalin vetem fjale te embla per seksin femer te kombit tone. Ashtu si edhe parafolesit thane me lart, persa i perket kultures, devotshmerise ndaj familjes, besnikerise ndaj marteses e te gjitha me radhe femrat tona i kane lend vend vetes; pa dashur te ze ne goje ketu bukurine magjike qe jo c'do komb tjeter ka. 
I adhuroj femrat tona, ne vecanti gocat e reja!  

Me nderim e respekt, Bledi

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Elti..._ 
> *me pelqeu shkrimi Wolf power e jam dakorte me te (dhe nje vote te mire prej meje).
> 
> E per sa i perket Esperances:
> jemi dakorte qe ju te modernizoheni e te keni te drejtat e juaja familjare por te mos harroni kulturen shqiptare qe te dilni para burrit jo sepse jam mashkull por sepse nuk me duket gje e bukur qe te komandoj nje femer ne familje, ne familjen tende si eshte?
> 
> Me respekt Toni*


Ne familjen time babi "is the man of the house" sigurisht, por une  mendoje se eshte 50/50 midid burrit dhe gruas. Burri ime do jet partneri im, my equal, (me fal po jan shume fjale shqipe qe spo me kujtohen tani).  Une pervete nuk e harroj kurr kulturen dhe veset shqiptare se jam shume krenare per to.  Dhe kurr thashe modernizim, e kisha fjalen qe femrat duhen te vene ne shkolle, e te studiojne dhe mos te mbeten injorante.

Me respeck Esperanca :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Esperanca

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> *Ne familjen time babi "is the man of the house" sigurisht, por une  mendoje se eshte 50/50 midid burrit dhe gruas. Burri ime do jet partneri im, my equal, (me fal po jan shume fjale shqipe qe spo me kujtohen tani).  Une pervete nuk e harroj kurr kulturen dhe veset shqiptare se jam shume krenare per to.  Dhe kurr thashe modernizim, e kisha fjalen qe femrat duhen te vene ne shkolle, e te studiojne dhe mos te mbeten injorante.
> 
> Me respeck Esperanca*



Hey nuk e di pse u regjistrova me Reina. Po nejse ai mesazhi ishte imi.

I don't get it. Sorry Reina.

----------


## claudio20

Femrat shqiptare jane te mira dhe me baza.Jane me te ngrohta se ato evropiane,shume here sakrifikojne me shume se ato dhe ne shqiptareve na pershtaten me mire se cdo femer tjeter.Jane pakez me te varura,me te pavetedijshme dhe me pak te emancipuara se evropiano-perendimoret ( kete nuk e kuptoj absolutisht si disavantazh,sepse emancipimi nuk eshte vetem pozitiv(shpresoj te mos keqkuptohemi me kete shprehje))
 Do te me dukej e padrejte qe t`ju thosha femrave shqiptare :"Jeni me te mirat ne bote!"
Nuk jane patjeter me te zgjuarat,me te ndershmet dhe me te mirat ne bote.E kush i njeh tere femrat e botes?Me siguri qe kudo ka femra shume te mira.

Po une i pelqej femrat shqiptare me shume se te tjerat.

Dhe uroj qe nuk do merziten per mendimet e mesiperme.

----------


## paolo

Deshta te them qe vajzat shqiptare jane me te mirat ne bote.Por nje keshille per vajzat shqiptare mos tju rritet mendja kur kalojne kufirin e Shqiperise,dhe mos te behen falmur me dy faqe.

Wolf pawer :buzeqeshje:  postim shume i bukur.

nje perqafin gjithe vajzave shqiptare.

----------


## miri

:Pyetja qe kam per meshkujt e forumit eshte se a i vleresoni sa duhet nenat, motrat, te dashurat, shoqet, bashkeatdhetaret shqiptare?:

Une nuk e di ti si mendon se une mendoj se ne kete teme nena dhe motrat nuk futen me nje teme me te dashurat dhe shoqet sepse te keqinja apo te mira ato ne fund te fundit jane gjaku yt dhe duhet rrespektuar.  Nena te ka be koken dhe te ka mesu gjuhen qe flet sot, te ka tundur ne djep, te ka mesuar te miren dhe te keqen, dhe ne fund te fundit nese dikush nuk rrepsketon nenen e tij ai nuk quhet person por "kopil".  Pra nuk ka nevoje per opinion fare rreth nenes apo motres.

PS.  WOlF_Power pajtohem 100% me ty dhe gezohem qe ke ndjenje familjare, jo si ca qe sa kalojne kufirin mundohen tu pershtaten zakoneve te vendeve te tjera dhe nuk rrespektojne gjakun e tyre, ata jane "plehra rruge".

----------


## raku

nenes dhe motres patjeter qe ja dij vleren ndersa te dashures ,asaj nuk  ja dij vleren akoma sepse ndoshta nuk mund ta kete fare vleren.
bashkeshortes une do ja kisha vleren me shume mbi te gjithave te lartpermendurave.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Femra shqiptare ka luajtur nje rol shum negativ ne historin ekombit shqiptar. Ne vend qe te edukonte brezin e ri me frymen e dashuris dhe patriotizmit ajo ka mbetur nen hijen e meshkujve. Gruaja shqiptare nuk ka pasur guximin ne pergjithsi te marri persiper detyrat e femres si edukimi rritja e femijve ne menyren e duhur jo duke i len rrugve. Gjithashtu femra shqiptare mbetet shum mbrapa ne zotesit qe kerkohen nga shoqera kapitaliste. Shum pak femra shqiptare jan bizneswomen.

----------


## strawberry

> _Postuar më parë nga friendlyboy1_ 
> *Femra shqiptare ka luajtur nje rol shum negativ ne historin ekombit shqiptar. Ne vend qe te edukonte brezin e ri me frymen e dashuris dhe patriotizmit ajo ka mbetur nen hijen e meshkujve. Gruaja shqiptare nuk ka pasur guximin ne pergjithsi te marri persiper detyrat e femres si edukimi rritja e femijve ne menyren e duhur jo duke i len rrugve. Gjithashtu femra shqiptare mbetet shum mbrapa ne zotesit qe kerkohen nga shoqera kapitaliste. Shum pak femra shqiptare jan bizneswomen.*


qyqa cuno dhe injorante na bere tani??? :djall me brire:   por femra shqiptare ka qene gjithmone e shkelur nga burrat dhe nga mentaliteti shqiptare, dhe te ndaheshe nga burri me perpara ne shqiperi ato gra i quanin kur*a, por femra shqipetare ka qene ajo qe ka duruar burrat dhe mentalitetin shqiptare, por me sa duket ti futesh tek aji grup njerzish

----------


## paolo

friendlyboy1,
ja ke fut kot plaku.
nuk arrij te kuptoj pse.

"Gruaja shqiptare nuk ka pasur guximin ne pergjithsi te marri persiper detyrat e femres si edukimi rritja e femijve ne menyren e duhur jo duke i len rrugve:"
mund te shpjegosh me mire pse ? 


ndersa"strawberry" 
ju keni cilesi te veqanta ne krahasim me femrat tjera.Por mos lini fajin burrave per cdo gje.
ne te vertet nuk jeni ne nje livel emancipimi ne femrat tjera,ashtu sikurse nuk jemi edhe ne ne te njejtin livel me meshkujt e tjere.
por kjo nuk do te thote se ku problem vjen nga qe ishit gjithnje te shkelur nga burat (gje qe nuk eshte e vertet) por nga jeta shoqerore e nje vendi.
nuk e di ne se me kupton apo jo.psh deri ne vitet 92 shuem pak kishin TV me ngjyra apo jo.

ciao gjithe te mirat.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Un mendoj se jam shprehur shum qart. Nese femrat shqiptare do kishin ber nje pun te mir ne edukimin dhe rritjen e femijve ne shqiperi nuk do te kishte kaq shum probleme.

----------

